# Jiffy's New AR



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy finally found just the right combination of tactical and functional, it just what he's always wanted!!


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thats retarded


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

HAAAA :laugh:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey that rifle does not have a Bayonet lug!! Sorry but I dident know a stripped down AR like that was to Jiffy's taste!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not pictured but I think there's a 12V cigarette lighter/power point on it somewhere. Only the barest of essentials. There's also a hand crank generator on the blind side, all the battery powered stuff is wired into it. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

So is that Jiffy's real gun, or just something stupid you found online somewhere? I'm kinda confused as to what 3/4 of that stuff does... Do I see a breadmaker on there somewhere?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey alex, that looks like my nerf gun dont it.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks a little bare bones


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wonder where Jiffy got that? I want to get one too. 

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I bet he still misses!!  :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Theres like 5 grand of Trijicons and Aimpoints on there!


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

you might want to put a grenadde launcher on that and its missing the thermal scope


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

rednek said:


> hey alex, that looks like my nerf gun dont it.


Sure does, but yours is better, you got gum and paper clips on yours :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wonder where Jiffy is? No comments from him yet. :roll:

Anyway, everytime I see this guy it makes me think of Jiffy for some reason:










:lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager, I thought we said we weren't going to show that picture to anyone. You know its top secret. Now huntin1 is going to have the "black helo" circling my house all night. My wife is going to be ticked!! 8)

I would LOVE to take that thing out to the range. Could you imagine the looks you would get. Classic....... :lol: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> I wonder where Jiffy is? No comments from him yet. :roll:
> 
> Anyway, everytime I see this guy it makes me think of Jiffy for some reason:
> 
> ...


Now huntin1 you know I wouldn't "waste" rounds like that......................................very often. :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

oops, there he is. :lol: :lol: :gag:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

OK the story is:

I knew Jiffy was off-line for most of the day today. I found the pic on the internet yesterday and thought it was perfect so I posted it this afternoon to let the comments build up while Jiffy couldn't answer.

I have no idea who's it is, where it is, or even what most of those gadgets are. It was fun while it lasted. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I must admit I am a bit of a "gear freak" but even that is a weeeee bit much. And I thought my .308 was heavy. That thing has to weigh a ton. Screw the bipod, give me a tripod! :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Horsager, I thought we said we weren't going to show that picture to anyone. You know its top secret. Now huntin1 is going to have the "black helo" circling my house all night. My wife is going to be ticked!! 8)
> 
> I would LOVE to take that thing out to the range. Could you imagine the looks you would get. Classic....... :lol: :beer:












8) 8)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I TOLD YOU!!!!!

(whats that honey?) (Oh its just a helicopter) (Go back to sleep)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't even know if the governor of CA could handle that thing!! :wink:


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow!! That's a Super Dooper Iraqi Terrorist Butt- Whooper!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Now all it needs is a nuclear warhead launcher!!! :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is my real AR:




























It is not complete yet, not even close!!! :wink: 
I'll post more when she is done.

Like my feeble attempt at photography? :lol:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Whew! When I saw that thing my first thought was " It always seemed like Jiffy was pretty gun savy..........guess I was wrong.........what the hell does he want that pile of flashlights for?". That last rig is gonna be sweet once you get something on top to aim it with.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think we should order a stencil kit and paint our AR's in Urban Camo. We'll do yours 1st though.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Horsager said:


> Jiffy finally found just the right combination of tactical and functional, it just what he's always wanted!!


I love it, that is so cool, of course you would have to have 6 months training on just how to use and 6 months practice to get use to it, BUT I DO LOVE IT :beer:  :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Beartooth,

Yeah, that thing is messed up. :lol: Do you have any idea how much money is sitting on that thing? 

Horsager,

Good idea, up until the point you said we should do mine first. :wink: :lol:

I'm still debating on sending it here: (it may just happen 8) )

http://www.larsontactical.com/id22.html


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not sending someone my rifle and nearly $400 to do something I can do myself in the garage for less than $30 worth of paint and a $20 set of templates.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you can do as good of a job as they do I will pay you double your costs and throw a case of beer in as a tip! 

I have an old pellet gun that resembles a black rifle. Maybe we should practice on that. I want the urban German Flectarn pattern in grey, dark grey and black.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Why do Marines insist on rolling their sleeves on BDU's in a non tactical mannor?

That sleeve roll would cost you a weekend pass in the Army 

Is that a name tag on the backside of your BDU pants What!!

Also looks like you are mixing summer and winter BDU's together :eyeroll: :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Did he say summer and winter BDU's? I sure hope you were joking. There are only DBU's in the USMC. If you want the non-ripstop kind you pay for them your self. Sure you get a clothing allowance every year but that does not cover all the BDU's that have been made unserviceable in the past year. I do not know how it works now with the new style but only a few years ago that is how it was. I was told that in the Air Force they were issued their BDU and when they wore out you took them to supply and got new or new used ones. I have no idea if that is right or not but from what I seen with Air Force personal it may be true.

I wish I had a scanner I would post a couple nice picts here. You know how Marines transport their tool chest to the jet or helicopter they are working on? A liberated shopping cart from the exchange. You know how the Air Force doses the same thing? They hop in their pickup that have a BAD A-- tool box/ camper shell on it. That may not be true everywhere but when we had a bunch of F-16's come to Miramar they had trucks.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Why do Marines insist on rolling their sleeves on BDU's in a non tactical mannor?
> 
> That sleeve roll would cost you a weekend pass in the Army
> 
> ...


First off they are camies. Army dogs wear BDU's, Marines wear camies. Rolling of the sleeves only takes place in garrison, in the field sleeves are down. No need to be tatical in garrison.

Marines are generally too busy kick f'ing a$$ to go on a weekend pass so you can keep it. Maybe, you guys the Navy and the chair force guys could all get together and have a tea party or something while the men are out taking care of business!

The name "tapes" on the back of the "trousers" are there so all you Army dogs know our names and can tell us to slow down when we are moving/attacking too fast for you to keep up.

You should know that every part of a military uniform has a working purpose. :wink:  8)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot one........if you look closely you will count 3 complete pairs of both woodland (winter) and standard (summer) camies. No mixing and matching here. Don't you know we are f'ing squared away at all times. Army dogs are the ones that walk around looking like a seabag with lips! :lol: :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hardcore, its good to see!!! :beer:


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

Jiffy how long were you in for and where were you stationed? What was your MOS? I'm assuming something in the infantry field...but I have seen POGS with all the highspeed gear us grunts would love to have....so you never know....Not trying to pick a fight calling you a POG if your not...just curious....and for the new cammies I have a few sets and they are nice, I like the fact you don't have to press them and shine your boots anymore...never got into that I was never a garrison marine...I'm more of the go in the field for a week, never change your skivies and hope to get some trigger time kind of marine....Nice pictures by the way, I like the K-BAR in there too....Semper FI :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope, no POG here, I can understand the skeptical nature I'm the exact same way. Nevertheless, if you were a POG I wouldn't hesitate to call you one either. :wink:

Primary MOS was 0311, I was in for 4 years (92-96) Duty stations included USS Carl Vinson, USS Abraham Lincoln, I Co. 3/5, STA 3/5.

WHAT?!?! You don't have to press your camies and shine your boots? What in the ever-living-HELL has come to my Corps? I prefered the field to garrison also but when we were in garrison we were always squared away! Maybe I misunderstood you.

Semper Fi


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Now Jiffy, I ain't never met ya, but would this be you?










   

Sorry man, I guess I owe ya a whole 6 pack for that one eh? 

:beer: :beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

AAAhhhh, you're getting slow.....I beat you to it! 8)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=40143


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

We still have to look good and squared away but the new cammies are perma press, and wrinkle free so no need to press and starch. I still press them but no starch, and the boots are now suede leather so no polishing required. I'll try to scrounge up some pictures to put up here for you guys to see the latest cammies and boots...Which I might add the Marine Corps were the FIRST to have the digital cammies, the army copied them but made them with zippers no buttons, and velcro for rank, name tapes, and patches, and no black in there pattern b/c and I quote "Black is not a natural accoring color in nature" Don't know about that I always thought shadows, night time, black bears, etc were all black...but what do I know I'm just a "dumb grunt"

haha


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Black is a target indicator. Black is bad, black is not our friend.

Well HELL, you guys have it too easy now! No starch? No spit shine?

What a bunch of pussies! :wink: :lol:


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

Hey we're not pussies....The marine corps just went the route of easier on uniform maintance I guess you could call it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You better capitalize Marine Corps....Devildog!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Well at least he did not do it LiKe ThIs. Did any one watch the daily show when they had the Thunder Bird Pilot on? For the ones that did not see he asked if wanted to take a swing at one of the Marines or Sailors? He responded that he would swing on a sailor but not a Marine.

Jiffy still a cool 15 now to get a butt load of ammo. As you well know they are better bullet dispensers than clubs.


----------

